# Hello World klappt nicht



## akchill (4. Jul 2009)

Hallo ich hab ein problem er zeigt mir leider nicht mein Programm an ...

Wollte das Programm auf dem Samsung F480 laufen lassen. 

```
package HelloWorld;

import javax.microedition.midlet .*; 
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*; 


public class HelloWorld extends MIDlet {
	
	Display display;
	Form mainForm;
	
	public HelloWorld(){
		mainForm = new Form ("Hello World");
	}
	
	protected void startApp() throws MIDletStateChangeException {
		//  display.getDisplay(this);    
               //   display = Displayable.getDisplay (this);            <- Klappt nicht
		  display.setCurrent (mainForm);
		 }
	


	protected void destroyApp(boolean arg0) throws MIDletStateChangeException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	protected void pauseApp() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

}
```


bei diesem Befehl sagt er mir einen Fehler : 

display = Displayable.getDisplay (this);
Fehler : The method getDisplay(HelloWorld) is undefined for the type Displayable 


Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## ice-breaker (4. Jul 2009)

die statische getDisplay()-Methode ist in der Display-Klasse drin


----------



## akchill (4. Jul 2009)

achso bruach ich das nicht? 


Fehler ist wenn ich das Programm starten will ist :  The application has unexpectedly quit. Contact the application provider to resolve the issue. 0 

Was muss ich da machen// was ist der fehler? 


```
package HelloWorld;

import javax.microedition.midlet .*; 
import javax.microedition.lcdui.*; 


public class HelloWorld extends MIDlet {
	
	Display display;
	Form mainForm;
	
	public HelloWorld(){
		System.out.println("Pups!");
		
		
		Display.getDisplay(this);
	}
	
	protected void startApp(){
		mainForm = new Form ("Hello World");
		mainForm.append(
                "Hello World"
               );

		  display.setCurrent (mainForm);
		  

		 }
	


	protected void destroyApp(boolean arg0) throws MIDletStateChangeException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	protected void pauseApp() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

}
```


----------



## rumkugeln (5. Jul 2009)

Du hast etwas vergessen! es muss heißen bei dir:
[Java]display=Display.getDisplay (this);[/Java]


----------

